# Spouse Visa - can I move to Australia before my spouse?



## delphinus404 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi,

I am in the process of applying for a spouse visa to enter Australia. I am Irish and live with my Australian boyfriend of 6 years in Ireland.

Can anyone advise if it is possible for me once the visa is granted to move to Australia first and for my boyfriend to follow? Or do we both have to enter Australia together?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Dephinus:

The PR visa is given to you and you may travel independently. When you get your spouse PR you will see date by which you must enter AU. As long as you enter before that date you have validated your PR and then are on your 5 year RRV (Resident return Visa), you may then leave AU and come back within 5 yrs to resume your PR or continue to stay in AU to start you life here. 

Your BF may enter AU at any time and does not need to enter AU when you enter. Although for moral support it would be nice if he could enter with you for your initial entry.





delphinus404 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of applying for a spouse visa to enter Australia. I am Irish and live with my Australian boyfriend of 6 years in Ireland.
> 
> ...


----------



## delphinus404 (Jul 21, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Dephinus:
> 
> The PR visa is given to you and you may travel independently. When you get your spouse PR you will see date by which you must enter AU. As long as you enter before that date you have validated your PR and then are on your 5 year RRV (Resident return Visa), you may then leave AU and come back within 5 yrs to resume your PR or continue to stay in AU to start you life here.
> 
> Your BF may enter AU at any time and does not need to enter AU when you enter. Although for moral support it would be nice if he could enter with you for your initial entry.




Thanks for the advice, appreciate it.


----------



## delphinus404 (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually one more question - how much time after the visa is issued are you allowed before you must enter Australia?


----------



## tilla_07 (Jan 13, 2009)

Like amaslam said in his post above, you are given an entry date by which you must enter AU. I am not sure if there is a set amount of time between visa granted to entry date.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Delphinus:

I believe it is 1 yr from the time of medicals/PCC (police checks). So if you got your visa 3 months after those checks then you would have to be in AU initially within the subsequent 9 months. But the sticker in the passport will have a specific date written by which you must enter AU for the first time. Then it is considered activated and you are a PR and have started using your 5 yr RRV (Resident Return Visa).

Good luck 



delphinus404 said:


> Actually one more question - how much time after the visa is issued are you allowed before you must enter Australia?


----------

